# Brisbane State High School



## dkempson (Jun 21, 2014)

Do any of you have first hand experience with this school. I know they are rated very highly by the government statistics. I'm curious to learn about the culture of the students and faculty. Is it a supportive environment? Would it be easy for a foreign student (USA) to integrate into the student body and make friends? Do most of the students who graduate move on to university?

Any insights you can share are greatly appreciated!


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

dkempson said:


> Do any of you have first hand experience with this school. I know they are rated very highly by the government statistics. I'm curious to learn about the culture of the students and faculty. Is it a supportive environment? Would it be easy for a foreign student (USA) to integrate into the student body and make friends? Do most of the students who graduate move on to university?
> 
> Any insights you can share are greatly appreciated!


Hi
There are strict entrance requirements if your principal place of residence is not in the schools enrolment area.
This link sets out the requirements.
http://brisbaneshs.eq.edu.au/enrolment-state-high
As far as going to university enrollment is based on academic grading. Be aware if you are not an Australian PR you will be charged International rates at University, once you become a citizen you are eligible for fee help.


----------

